# Member Catagories



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Just noticed I am now classed as a senior member, what controls your classification is it simply amount of posts or are there other factors?

thanks in advance


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

I think it's just post count for normal to senior.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Must be a post count as I've noticed mine has changed too


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I think maybe we have to wait for "the people in the know" to clarify this.









Ian


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This is based on post count as follows;

1-9 posts = Member

10-29 posts = Active Member

30 posts+ = Senior Member

I tried to keep it simple when I first set the forum up..

I'd be open to suggestions for a better User Title naming convention

Thoughts?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

It made me smile seeing senior member under my username when I've been a member less than a month and know very little about coffee! Maybe the post count should be higher, combined with being a member for a decent length of time? Do people think such a user title is important?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Based on the top info from members on the site and terms used maybe names such as:

Newbie

Enthusiast

Barista

Guru

Legend


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Cherry

Hull

Green

Roast

Brew


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

We could skip all pretenses and simply assign a price bracket for how much money coffee has cost you.

£100-500

£500-1000

£1000-2000

Or not....









I think the current system is fine but maybe senior membership should be after a much higher post count, like 300?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I've just joined and am after 'senior' ASAP, so that's the reason I've posted here!









I'm a senior member on AVforums and senior class is after 1000 posts. I must get out more! Haha


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I think higher post count would be good, over 2k btw


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone with a post count over 2000 needs to get out more. Oh, hang on....


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Haha!

I do feel embarrassed at being classed as a senior member, especially being so new and most of my posts are asking for advice from true 'seniors'!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Would it be possible to create novel coffee related names depending on status? Here are my suggestions: 1-50 posts = Green Bean, 50-150 posts = Part-Time Tamper Slinger, 150-300 posts = Coffee Mercenary, 300-600 posts = Obsessive Coffee Disorder, 600-1000 posts = Coffee Jedi, 1000+ posts = Coffee Elder


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Some good suggestions here so far.

When the forum first started out I had no idea how popular it would be. It took a while to get the first Senior Member (maybe a few months)

A change looks to be on the horizon, but will see what names and levels seem fair before making any adjustments.


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone with over 3000 posts should be "Handlebar Moustache"


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Sad that the post counts don't show up on Tapatalk - or am I just doing something wrong?

I have always thought that it's a shame we didn't make more of post counts. On a cigar forum that I used to be on we celebrated milestone post counts - 100, 200, etc. Members would often organise a comp for a small prize to celebrate - added nicely to the camaraderie of the forum.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

yes I think that's something to be looked at as Glenn said he didn't realise how popular it would become, anyway, I'm never off here at the moment as am stuck in bed ill and will be for the foreseeable future hence my comments popping up all over.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, hope you are back to good health very soon.

Regards


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, get well soon Geordie!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks am trying rest is the order of the doc.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I like the suggestion of stages of growing / roasting and brewing as a theme.

My proposal with post numbers is as follows;

1-10 Green Bean

11-30 Lightly Roasted

31-69 Brewing Nicely

70-99 Tamper Master

100-149 Portafilter Pro

150-999 Senior Member

1000-1999 Coffee Master / 1000 Club

2000-2999 ?? / 2000 Club

3000-3999 ?? / 3000 Club

Comments and alternative suggestions welcomed please.

Additionally, if any of the Supporters would like a custom title please PM me and I can make the change for you.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Love my new title, definitely an incentive to donate if having all this fantastic information readily available wasn't enough of an incentive.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Much better, sums my progress up quite well!!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe 1000+ could be '1st Crack' 2000+ '2nd Crack' 3000+ Coffee Shaman


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm still very happy with Supporter.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree Mike but it is a bit of fun!

By the way I was reading the analysis of Highland Spring water today before brewing coffee with it and noticed it comes from your neck of the woods! Thought of you while playing Chemex anyway! (that wasn't mean't to sound as weird as it does!)


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, comes from the Ochil Hills if I remember rightly, down by a place called Dollar. I went camping down there once... good golfing country. High... but not the Highlands


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats what it says on the bottle! It's actaully great water, I haven't done much with it yet but i've been using Has Bean nicaraguan limoncillo which I find one one of the dullest coffees ever to be brutally honest but I managed a reasonably tasty brew with Highland Springs earlier!


----------

